# May need help with Bonsai Moms



## jungle (Mar 28, 2011)

Heres some pictures of my Moms....in there raw unadulterated form......Eventually they need to be Bonsai Moms..... 

Here are the picks!

The first two pics are dinafems blueberry widow
The 3rd picture is Green house seeds SLH
4th picture is slh by gr. house
5th picture is the top of pic 4......

Theres 3 plants 1 bwidow 2 slh

so i'm going to see if i can turn these into bonsais....

input welcome.....follow along if you like....first thing i see is they arn't in the right containers. 

#4 had 8 cuttings taken off the bottom and were cloned


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 28, 2011)

tiny pot=tiny mum.  You want a pot of soil that is 6 inches deep or less.  Good looking plants by the way except for a little droop but I assume that is from a recent watering 


-SSF-


----------



## jungle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for getting me started on this. I'm already seeing 5 or 6 different options. 

I'm following the instructions from the sticky Bonsai Moms.....

My Moms arn't new cuttings to begin with. They are older probly a month old......

What I could do is Take new clippings, get the size pots they show in the sticky and start anew. That way it be simpler....So I'm planning on that. I wont make these into bonsais they'll get flowered and harvested.....start from scratch, diffrent moms...

Should I take the tops from these 3 plants and make the moms out of them?  They might make the best clones off the plant?

I'm editing..updating.....I'm buying 2.5 square inch pots and 3.0 sq inch pots. Going to use the top off the blueberry widow and the top of the SLH. Seems like the strongest part of the plant...start them in 2.5" pots. and go from there see what happens. Thats the plans.


----------



## jungle (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm taking the top off the best of the two slh moms I have. So how far down do I go? Notice the preflower on the nodes, but scince the plant has been returned to veg stage. So before I cut I will see if anyone has  any advice as to how far down to go for the cut and do I need to trim anything first? I'm thinking about making the cut about the third node..? If I go up from the third node...theres a shoot coming out from the second node. Then you can see two fan leaves between the third and second node, I'm thinking of taking off the two fan leaves and that shoot with razor, let plant recover than chope top off. Sound like the right plan?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

IME with revegged plants the clones do better when I waited til normal sunleaves started growing.


----------



## jungle (Mar 29, 2011)

alright not sure when it will be....when they start to grow the sun leaves......I'll go with that unless someone else has a different persuasion.
I have a bluewidow mom that doesn't hve the preflower thing I could clone from her right now. Her clones are kind of short stemed. Do you think the top part of the plant is a good choice for a clone, more so than the other parts?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

The lower branches are better for cloning. They are older more mature parts of the plant. The tops of plants are harder to root because the hormones are different in the Top of the plant.


----------



## jungle (Mar 29, 2011)

After closer viewing of tne Bwidow mom she to is in the same condition has small preflowers.....

So I'm going to wait untill I get a better clone....and not the tops.....theres some chocolope and cannalope seedlings one week old i have going.  may be they will be ready first.  might be awhile for that.

anyways here is a pick of a week old slh clone that had preflowered and returned to veg. I think there going to pull through another week should be the deciding point whether they make it. Looks good so far.....maybe a little slower because of the flowers tho.

slh clone with preflowered flowers which has been reveged...this is how it's doing.......pic


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't work in soil myself, I do all hydro, but IMO it may serve you to top those plants anyway so that yer side shoots will grow faster and cause those to bush out a little b4 taking clones. As stated above, clones are better taken from the lower/inner part of the plant where the growth hormone is not as strong. I assume yu have a cloning gel for helping yer cuttings switch to rooting. Also, IMO, I have found that after taking cuttings, removing all fan leaves and leaving just the top growth allows the plant to focus its energy on building roots rather than trying to support those leaves, as it cant get nutes until a root system is established anyway. good luck with it


----------



## jungle (Mar 31, 2011)

hushpuppy....right......I use rootone rooting hormone with fungicide... for my cuttings......and it works very good.   lets say for the first time cloning I had about a 47 to 3 sucess rate with rootone....and that was just cutting clones. dipping in root hormone place in dirt and watered...I placed them around my other plants in there shade and a little light..and almost everyone took off .....

just lately I topped  the Largest SLH like you mentioned  and I started the top (clone) in a containe rwhich (wasn't advised),  and I'm going to make a bonsai mom with it for comparisons or grow it out  and flower it.......

I trimed the (Top) clone like you mentioned after reading I read  sticky showing it was ok to trim fan leaves ect and then plant the cutting..

I'm planning on taking clones from the largest SLH and the B.Widow mom, and then and make Bonsais out of them..I'm not going to top the other two moms because there going into the harvest....and they can be managed......


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds good...the cuttings taken from the meristem(top) from my experience will take somewhat longer to root, but I found that foliar spraying with dilute multivitamin (i use technaflora, thrive alive b1) 1-2 times a day (if yer humidity is not too high) seems to work well for keeping the cuttings energized. dumb question 4u; what variety is SLH?


----------



## jungle (Mar 31, 2011)

The super Lemon haze is from green house seeds ordered off of attitude....


----------

